# Ibrahimovic vuole tornare al Milan. C'è il sì a Galliani



## admin (9 Giugno 2015)

Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )

Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg e la trattativa inizierà ufficialmente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Giugno 2015)

*Ridicoli* quelli di Sky.

Totale non-notizia: Ibra dice si, ma dice che il Milan deve parlare e con il PSG e convincerlo.

Novita? Zero. Tutto cio praticamente gia si sapeva.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg




Allora si può fare


----------



## aleslash (9 Giugno 2015)

Loro chiudono Lacazette e fanno partire Zlatan
Ibra


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg



Se Ibra vuole andare via, va via. Il PSG non si metterà di traverso. Stanno prendendo Lacalzetta. Dai dai daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2015)

Sono il dito più veloce del west


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono il dito più veloce del west



ahahahahaha, vai Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacadabraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono il dito più veloce del west



In verita sei Alciato 

...o il hacker del suo smartphone


----------



## Marilson (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono il dito più veloce del west



ho il file audio della dichiarazione di Di Marzio, può servire?


----------



## S T B (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg



per iniziare non sarebbe male... ma non è una notizia.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono il dito più veloce del west



...credo che la notizia ti fosse già nota


----------



## Hellscream (9 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *Ridicoli* quelli di Sky.
> 
> Totale non-notizia: Ibra dice si, ma dice che il Milan deve parlare e con il PSG e convincerlo.
> 
> Novita? Zero. Tutto cio praticamente gia si sapeva.



.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg e la trattativa inizierà ufficialmente.


----------



## Butcher (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg e la trattativa inizierà ufficialmente.



Allora è fatta, non penso proprio il PSG sia un problema!


----------



## mandraghe (9 Giugno 2015)

Son tre anni che Ibra vuole tornare....la vera notizia è che si siano parlati Ibra e Galliani, che così non corre il rischio di beccare un calcio volante quando incontrerà il gigante svedese.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Giugno 2015)

Ibra si sta avvicinando secondo me.


----------



## Marilson (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg e la trattativa inizierà ufficialmente.



arriva.


----------



## Victorss (9 Giugno 2015)

Chiudiamo in fretta Ibra e Kondogbia che voglio annegare in u fiume di birra.


----------



## medjai (9 Giugno 2015)

Dai Ibra ! Ti aspettiamo


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2015)

In studio c'è il giornalista gobbo che sta scoppiando.


----------



## Marilson (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In studio c'è il giornalista gobbo che sta scoppiando.



sopratutto quando hanno detto che Ibra al Milan allontana Cavani dalla Juve


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Giugno 2015)

Dai ne abbiamo avuto abbastanza di annate di melma. Speriamo si concluda a breve.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In studio c'è il giornalista gobbo che sta scoppiando.



...che goduria. peccato che non lo vedo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg e la trattativa inizierà ufficialmente.




Zlatan 


L'arrivo di Ibra rappresenterebbe lo scacco matto sul mercato italiano:ci rinforzeremmo pesantemente noi e di conseguenza Cavani non potrebbe più andare alla Juve,che potrebbe perdere Tevez,ricordiamolo


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> In studio c'è il giornalista gobbo che sta scoppiando.



ritorno di ibra al milan è sbagliato perchè cavani non potrà andare alla juve...
ok


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg e la trattativa inizierà ufficialmente.



La notizia è di Peppe/Di Marzio,ergo viene direttamente da Galliani. Scegliete voi se considerarlo un bene o un male


----------



## Marilson (9 Giugno 2015)

infatti io non sono d'accordo sulla "non notizia", questa è una notizia riportata da una fonte affidabilissima e parla di un contatto diretto galliani-ibra. Non si parlavano da 3 anni. Inoltre ricordatevi che saranno tra poco tutti insieme al matrimonio di Abate. E' strafatta


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La notizia è di Peppe/Di Marzio,ergo viene direttamente da Galliani. Scegliete voi se considerarlo un bene o un male



...rilassati per una volta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La notizia è di Peppe/Di Marzio,ergo viene direttamente da Galliani. Scegliete voi se considerarlo un bene o un male



Infatti su Sky hanno dato l'orario della telefonata dicendo che erano presenti Galliani e Raiola che si erano trovati per discutere del contratto di Ely. Insomma....uno dei due ha dato la notizia...


----------



## aleslash (9 Giugno 2015)

Avranno chiesto il permesso ad agnelli per prendere Ibra? Non sia mai che i conti non tornino


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg e la trattativa inizierà ufficialmente.




Ibra back per favore, se vuole andare via raiola va via.


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg e la trattativa inizierà ufficialmente.



Oddio,non mi pare sta gran notizia,diciamo che ormai s'era intuito che Ibra fosse favorevole ad un ritorno a Milano. Le faccine di Di Stefano sembravano quasi da scoop sensazionale,perciò mi aspettavo qualcosina in più. Peppe,non ti auguro di metterti quelle faccine dove non batte il sole solo perchè sono una signorina! u.u  
Detto ciò io credo di essere l'unica su questo forum a non sopportare l'Ibra "personaggio" e che non è proprio al settimo cielo all'idea di un colpo che tra qualche anno sarà da rimpiazzare (e non sarà facile),ma è ovvio che ora come ora c'è da augurarsi che l'affare vada in porto al più presto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...rilassati per una volta.



Non posso.
Mi sto illudendo del ritorno del Messia.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg e la trattativa inizierà ufficialmente.



Tre anni fa gli abbiamo venduto Zlatan ad una ventina di milioni. Ora, che ha appunto tre anni in più, non credo chiederanno cifre elevatissime. Il maggior esborso sarà per l'ingaggio


----------



## mandraghe (9 Giugno 2015)

Ibra + Sinisa........


----------



## Marilson (9 Giugno 2015)

il nodo chiave è che il PSG non farà problemi a darlo via, a meno che non faranno gli infami e chiedono Menez. Che per quello che mi riguarda può anche partire


----------



## Re Ricardo (9 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il nodo chiave è che il PSG non farà problemi a darlo via, a meno che non faranno gli infami e chiedono Menez. Che per quello che mi riguarda può anche partire



Beh, Menez lo hanno fatto partire loro. Non vedo motivo per cui dovrebbero cambiare idea. 
Per Ibra Menez lo portiamo in spalla a Parigi


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non posso.
> Mi sto illudendo del ritorno del Messia.



...magari arriva sul serio.


----------



## The P (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg e la trattativa inizierà ufficialmente.



A regà ma ci voleva la telefonata?

Oggi ha firmato 4 anni di contratto Rodrigo Ely. Ibra è già a Milano su... pensiamo al resto. 
Se poi il pizzaiolo ti fa prendere Rodrigo Ely solo per farti telefonare a Ibra, allora è un altro conto. Ma saremmo troppo fessi.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2015)

La notizia invece è molto molto importante. Galliani aveva dichiarato più volte che Ibra, dopo la cessione al Psg, non ha più voluto parlargli. Nemmeno per telefono. Quindi...

Non dico nulla perchè sono scaramantico e amo Ibra. Ma...


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Avranno chiesto il permesso ad agnelli per prendere Ibra? Non sia mai che i conti non tornino



Agnelli e tutta la Juve che sono convinti a momenti che Cavani va via a zero a pedate nel didietro.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg e la trattativa inizierà ufficialmente.



Ibra che purga i gobbi is my dream. Dai zlatan torna


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2015)

La notizia nella notizia, per rassicurare gli scettici, è che Ibra non tornerebbe mai in un Milan che non lotta per vincere.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2015)

*Zambrotta a Sky:"Ibra è andato via dal Milan molto molto scontento ed irritato. Voleva restare. Questo significa che il Milan e Milano gli piacciono molto..."*


----------



## Davidinho22 (9 Giugno 2015)

se torna ibra penso che verrà idolatrato come poca gente passata a s siro


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> La notizia nella notizia, per rassicurare gli scettici, è che Ibra non tornerebbe mai in un Milan che non lotta per vincere.





ecco questo è il punto cruciale. Ibra è un vincente e vuole lottare per vincere, e questo mi fa pensare che si possa costruire una squadra che lotti per il primo posto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Giugno 2015)

Abbandono ogni scaramanzia e la sparo: presentazione congiunta Bee - Miha - Ibra.
Si aspetta questo sia per annunciare l'allenatore, sia la cessione ufficiale del 48%.
Superpippa e la rescissione sono una scusa.
Boom, l'ho sparata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il nodo chiave è che il PSG non farà problemi a darlo via, a meno che non faranno gli infami e chiedono Menez. Che per quello che mi riguarda può anche partire



Volesse Iddio che si prendano quella sciagura ...


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Abbandono ogni scaramanzia e la sparo: presentazione congiunta Bee - Miha - Ibra.
> Si aspetta questo sia per annunciare l'allenatore, sia la cessione ufficiale del 48%.
> Superpippa e la rescissione sono una scusa.
> Boom, l'ho sparata.



Io penso che un pò bisognerà aspettare purtroppo, magari con Ibra si sono già accordati ma col psg ne dubito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2015)

mi sono perso la puntata, la vedrò ora su sky sport 3 che fanno la replica...


----------



## markjordan (9 Giugno 2015)

preparo i fazzoletti
zio ladro

gia' cosi' elha ibra bona-niang , tengo de jong e prendo 2 cc pesanti , un centrale , fra cessioni e cartellini spendiamo pure poco ,pure un terzino ci scappa


----------



## Aragorn (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg e la trattativa inizierà ufficialmente.





Aron ha scritto:


> La notizia nella notizia, per rassicurare gli scettici, è che Ibra non tornerebbe mai in un Milan che non lotta per vincere.



Ecco questo è un punto importante. Per quanto si possa credere alla favola di Ibra innamorato di Milano e del Milan, dubito tornerebbe senza adeguate garanzie. Sarebbe tragicomico immaginare Zlatan che torna a Milanello, si guarda in giro, vede Poli, Montolivo e Bocchetti, si volta schifato verso Galliani e dice "e questi chi ***.. sono ?"


----------



## gabuz (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La notizia invece è molto molto importante. Galliani aveva dichiarato più volte che Ibra, dopo la cessione al Psg, non ha più voluto parlargli. Nemmeno per telefono. Quindi...
> 
> Non dico nulla perchè sono scaramantico e amo Ibra. Ma...



Se non ricordo male quando Galliani diede le dimissioni Ibra gli mandò un SMS dopo anni che si faceva negare. 
Detto questo spero anch'io e non dico nulla per gli stessi motivi


----------



## juventino (9 Giugno 2015)

In realtà è una non notizia perché era risaputo che a Ibra fu imposto di andare a Parigi. In ogni caso con Ibra in rosa siete già in Champions, poi se il mercato continuerà su questo livello si potrà parlare di scudetto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La notizia invece è molto molto importante. Galliani aveva dichiarato più volte che Ibra, dopo la cessione al Psg, non ha più voluto parlargli. Nemmeno per telefono. Quindi...
> 
> Non dico nulla perchè sono scaramantico e amo Ibra. Ma...



infatti, ibra era legatissimo al milan e ai tifosi ma con galliani i rapporti non erano granchè, non ci resta che sperare..


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Abbandono ogni scaramanzia e la sparo: presentazione congiunta Bee - Miha - Ibra.
> Si aspetta questo sia per annunciare l'allenatore, sia la cessione ufficiale del 48%.
> Superpippa e la rescissione sono una scusa.
> Boom, l'ho sparata.



madooo, sarebbe orgasmico


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2015)

Spero tanto nel suo ritorno, è un giocatore che ti cambia letteralmente squadra e stagione.


----------



## aleslash (9 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta dello Sport:Ibrahimovic potrebbe accettare uno stipendio di circa 7/7,5 milioni all'anno*


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport:Ibrahimovic potrebbe accettare uno stipendio di circa 7/7,5 milioni all'anno*



...secondo me lui ha già detto si. Ora si aspetta il PSG.


----------



## markjordan (10 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...secondo me lui ha già detto si. Ora si aspetta il PSG.


se ha detto si arriva


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport:Ibrahimovic potrebbe accettare uno stipendio di circa 7/7,5 milioni all'anno*



Torna a casa Zlatan.

Niente se succede la play 4 non la compro, mi abbono, promesso.


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2015)

il PSG ha un "debito" con noi, perchè abbiamo acconsentito a dare Thiago Silva a loro anziche al Barcellona. Secondo, si sono accollati Zlatan nel 2012, loro non lo volevano e glielo abbiamo imposto noi (pacchetto tutto compreso, per la serie o te li prendi tutti e due o niente). Diranno di si. Ibra arriva.


----------



## Ciachi (10 Giugno 2015)

....scendo....vado....comincio a comprarla???? .......maglia numero 10 di IBRACADABRA!!!!!!!!  
Ti prego Zlatan torna a casaaaaaa


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport:Ibrahimovic potrebbe accettare uno stipendio di circa 7/7,5 milioni all'anno*



Questa si che sarebbe una notizia


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg e la trattativa inizierà ufficialmente.



è tutto ciò che voglio in questo mercato, poi possono comprare chiunque. 
ibra


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Gazzetta:
Ibra al telefono con Galliani: "Tornerei al Milan, ora parlate con il Psg"


----------



## Hellscream (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'attesa notizia sul Milan da Sky ( http://www.milanworld.net/sky-alle-23-notizia-di-mercato-sul-milan-vt28956.html )
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, oggi c'è stata una telefonata tra Galliani e Ibra mentre si definivano i contratti di Ely. Ibra ha detto di voler tornare al Milan. Ora la società rossonera dovrà parlare con il Psg per trovare un accordo. Domani ci sarà un primo feedback da parte del Psg e la trattativa inizierà ufficialmente.



MAGARI! Zlatan


----------



## Jaqen (10 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gazzetta:
> Ibra al telefono con Galliani: "Tornerei al Milan, ora parlate con il Psg"


 [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] ho già prenotato la numero 10


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> io credo di essere l'unica su questo forum a non sopportare l'Ibra "personaggio" e che non è proprio al settimo cielo all'idea di un colpo che tra qualche anno sarà da rimpiazzare (e non sarà facile),ma è ovvio che ora come ora c'è da augurarsi che l'affare vada in porto al più presto.



Non sei la unica.. ma uno come Ibrahimovic per adesso e più di una necesità, direi una urgenza


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2015)

Sembra che il Psg stia facendo sul serio per Tevez, che quasi certamente lascerà la Juve ma difficilmente tornerà al Boca. Nel caso in cui accadesse, prenderemmo i classici due piccioni con una fava. Un puzzle che si incastrerebbe alla perfezione.


La prima pagina della Gazzetta


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra che il Psg stia facendo sul serio per Tevez, che quasi certamente lascerà la Juve ma difficilmente tornerà al Boca. Nel caso in cui accadesse, prenderemmo i classici due piccioni con una fava. Un puzzle che si incastrerebbe alla perfezione.



Del si di Ibra sul sito di Tuttosport non ho trovato traccia


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] ho già prenotato la numero 10


----------



## aleslash (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra che il Psg stia facendo sul serio per Tevez, che quasi certamente lascerà la Juve ma difficilmente tornerà al Boca. Nel caso in cui accadesse, prenderemmo i classici due piccioni con una fava. Un puzzle che si incastrerebbe alla perfezione.


Lacazette+tevez=Ibra


----------



## Brain84 (10 Giugno 2015)

Ibra è la base da cui ripartire per creare un ciclo vincente, ma non dev'essere l'unico top player


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra che il Psg stia facendo sul serio per Tevez, che quasi certamente lascerà la Juve ma difficilmente tornerà al Boca. Nel caso in cui accadesse, prenderemmo i classici due piccioni con una fava. Un puzzle che si incastrerebbe alla perfezione.
> 
> 
> La prima pagina della Gazzetta





La prima pagina della Gazzetta


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra che il Psg stia facendo sul serio per Tevez, che quasi certamente lascerà la Juve ma difficilmente tornerà al Boca. Nel caso in cui accadesse, prenderemmo i classici due piccioni con una fava. Un puzzle che si incastrerebbe alla perfezione.
> 
> 
> La prima pagina della Gazzetta



sarebbe fantastico, l'unico problema e se la juve chiede cavani in cambio, ma non penso il psg si privi sia di ibra che di cavani


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra che il Psg stia facendo sul serio per Tevez, che quasi certamente lascerà la Juve ma difficilmente tornerà al Boca. Nel caso in cui accadesse, prenderemmo i classici due piccioni con una fava. Un puzzle che si incastrerebbe alla perfezione.



Da Cavani alla Juve a Ibra al Milan e Tevez al PSG.


----------



## aleslash (10 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


>


Mamma mia


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Guardate Ibra che combina


----------



## juventino (10 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sarebbe fantastico, l'unico problema e se la juve chiede cavani in cambio, ma non penso il psg si privi sia di ibra che di cavani



Se il PSG dovesse volere davvero Tevez di sicuro dovrà pagarlo caro. Sulla permanenza di Cavani non ci scommetterei visto che stanno prendendo anche Lacazette anche se allo scambio Cavani-Tevez personalmente non ci credo (a meno che non sia viceversa la Juve ad offrire soldi+l'Apache).


----------



## il condor (10 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


>



Tutto bello, ma attualmente la numero 10 c'è l'ha l'Oliver Hutton giapponese.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se il PSG dovesse volere davvero Tevez di sicuro dovrà pagarlo caro. Sulla permanenza di Cavani non ci scommetterei visto che stanno prendendo anche Lacazette anche se allo scambio Cavani-Tevez personalmente non ci credo (a meno che non sia viceversa la Juve ad offrire soldi+l'Apache).



Tevez costa massimo massimo 15.

Ma penso andrà al Boca, gratis


----------



## juventino (10 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tevez costa massimo massimo 15.
> 
> Ma penso andrà al Boca, gratis



Sono pieni di soldi 20 milioni glieli possiamo scucire, imho. 
Comunque non credo tornerà al Boca, gli argentini in questo momento sono allo sbando come società.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sono pieni di soldi 20 milioni glieli possiamo scucire, imho.
> Comunque non credo tornerà al Boca, gli argentini in questo momento sono allo sbando come società.



Eh ma Tevez è matto, se si mette in testa una cosa...Fine OT



Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra che il Psg stia facendo sul serio per Tevez, che quasi certamente lascerà la Juve ma difficilmente tornerà al Boca. Nel caso in cui accadesse, prenderemmo i classici due piccioni con una fava. Un puzzle che si incastrerebbe alla perfezione.
> 
> 
> La prima pagina della Gazzetta



.


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

Io amo Ibra...Ti prego Galliani portalo a casa!Ti prego!Guadagneresti qualche punto verso i tifosi del Milan....

Voglio veramente Zlatan...Spero ci provino per davvero...Ma per me è quasi impossibile il suo arrivo...Non mi monto la testa.


Quanto cavolo gli sta bene la maglia rossonera?E' perfetta per lui...Mica quello schifo di maglia del PSG


----------



## Sanchez (10 Giugno 2015)

Con Ibra è Scudetto assicurato, non ce n'è per nessuno


----------



## Sotiris (10 Giugno 2015)

Ibra da solo, per me, significa Champions League.
Ma voglio lo Scudetto.


----------



## bmb (10 Giugno 2015)

O ricordati!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La prima pagina della Gazzetta



*Secondo la GdS, Ibra si accontenterebbe di uno stipendio da 7,5M a stagione per più anni. Galliani inizierà a parlare col PSG già nelle prossime ore. Intanto l'emittente tedesca Sport 1 fa tremare i rossoneri: su Ibra ci sarebbe anche il Chelsea di Mourinho che sta pensando al dopo Drogba.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS, Ibra si accontenterebbe di uno stipendio da 7,5M a stagione per più anni. Galliani inizierà a parlare col PSG già nelle prossime ore. Intanto l'emittente tedesca Sport 1 fa tremare i rossoneri: su Ibra ci sarebbe anche il Chelsea di Mourinho che sta pensando al dopo Drogba.*



Riprenderci Ibra dopo 3 anni equivale a dire chiaro e tondo al mondo intero: preparate la vasella. Stiamo tornando.


----------



## Memories of the Time (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riprenderci Ibra dopo 3 anni equivale a dire chiaro e tondo al mondo intero: preparate la vasella. Stiamo tornando.



Diciamo, per ora solo all'Italia ^^


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> *Ridicoli* quelli di Sky.
> 
> Totale non-notizia: Ibra dice si, ma dice che il Milan deve parlare e con il PSG e convincerlo.
> 
> Novita? Zero. Tutto cio praticamente gia si sapeva.



Non sono d'accordo...questa è una vera bomba di mercato!
1 - Non era sicuro che Ibra volesse tornare dopo il modo in cui era partito e vista la differenza di ingaggio
2 - Se Ibra vuole andare via.....va via
3 - Ora siamo certi che c'è la forte volontà di prenderlo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo...questa è una vera bomba di mercato!
> 1 - Non era sicuro che Ibra volesse tornare dopo il modo in cui era partito e vista la differenza di ingaggio
> 2 - Se Ibra vuole andare via.....va via
> 3 - Ora siamo certi che c'è la forte volontà di prenderlo



Concordo.
Adesso il condor si deve sistemare in pianta stabile a Parigi e tornare con ibra.La piazza lo vuole ,farebbe schizzare gli abbonamenti,le magliette e come direbbe qualcuno un entusiasmo incredibile.SArebbe il messia .
Prendetemi ibrA ,poi non mi lamento più ,promesso.


----------



## Memories of the Time (10 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Prendetemi ibrA ,poi non mi lamento più ,promesso.



Non è che se a una casa che crolla rifai il soggiorno basta eh ^^


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo la GdS, Ibra si accontenterebbe di uno stipendio da 7,5M a stagione per più anni. Galliani inizierà a parlare col PSG già nelle prossime ore. Intanto l'emittente tedesca Sport 1 fa tremare i rossoneri: su Ibra ci sarebbe anche il Chelsea di Mourinho che sta pensando al dopo Drogba.*



Mi preoccupano un po' i capricci dello sceicco, se si impunta è terribile.


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupano un po' i capricci dello sceicco, se si impunta è terribile.



Non ti preoccupare di questo.Lo sceicco si può impuntare quanto cavolo vuole,ma con Ibra non la spunta.Se Zlatan se ne vuole andare veramente non lo fermerà niente e nessuno.Ricordati che lui è Dio Ibra


----------



## osvaldobusatti (10 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io amo Ibra...Ti prego Galliani portalo a casa!Ti prego!Guadagneresti qualche punto verso i tifosi del Milan....
> Voglio veramente Zlatan...Spero ci provino per davvero...Ma per me è quasi impossibile il suo arrivo...Non mi monto la testa.
> Quanto cavolo gli sta bene la maglia rossonera?E' perfetta per lui...Mica quello schifo di maglia del PSG



Anche solo per questa tua supplica appassionata vorrei che Zlatan venisse al Milan. 
A mio parere ci sono buone possibilità.
Stando alle ultime cifre (escludendo i bonus) il costo annuo cartellino compreso, si aggirerebbe intorno a 20 Mln per 3 anni. A mio parere un affare: è l' "uomo squadra" che può farci fare quel salto di qualità che nessun altro giocatore per quella cifra può garantire.
L'età, per ora, non è un problema. Il fisico è integro e la posizione in cui gioca gli consentirebbe di gestire delle pause.
Il rischio è quello che si corre puntando tutto su di lui: quando non ci sarà per qualsiasi motivo la squadra sarà completamente allo sbando. Secondo me è una situazione che andrà studiata per trovare opportuni rimedi. Ibra qualche partita la salterà: la squadra dovrà poter girare anche senza di lui.

Dai, speriamo che arrivi...


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Anche solo per questa tua supplica appassionata vorrei che Zlatan venisse al Milan.
> A mio parere ci sono buone possibilità.
> Stando alle ultime cifre (escludendo i bonus) il costo annuo cartellino compreso, si aggirerebbe intorno a 20 Mln per 3 anni. A mio parere un affare: è l' "uomo squadra" che può farci fare quel salto di qualità che nessun altro giocatore per quella cifra può garantire.
> L'età, per ora, non è un problema. Il fisico è integro e la posizione in cui gioca gli consentirebbe di gestire delle pause.
> ...



Concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto.Spero veramente che arrivi....Lo spero col cuore!Sono ottimista di natura,ma con Ibra voglio stare coi piedi per terra.Non voglio rischiare di ritrovarmi deluso...Il suo mancato ritorno per me sarebbe un colpo troppo grosso da digerire.Non so se ce la farei...


----------



## Black (10 Giugno 2015)

Ibra, Ibra, Ibra!! anch'io spero in un suo ritorno. Vorrebbe dire tantissimo, oltre all'impatto che ha in campo (ed è l'unico giocatore che dà un upgrade sia ad attacco che a centrocampo), potrebbe aiutare a crescere giovani come Suso ed ElSha.

L'unica cosa che non capisco è come mai dobbiamo pagare il cartellino ben 15 milioni. Vero che è Ibra, ma ha 33 anni ormai. Ricordo male o il PSG ce lo pagò 20M nel 2012?


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta: nelle prossime ore possibile blitz di Galliani a Parigi*


----------



## alcyppa (10 Giugno 2015)

Dai che quello con Ibra è un matrimonio che s'ha da fare.


----------



## Hammer (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riprenderci Ibra dopo 3 anni equivale a dire chiaro e tondo al mondo intero: preparate la vasella. Stiamo tornando.



Oppure "tra cinque anni/a lungo termine ricadremo ancora una volta nel trappolone degli stipendi sconsiderati e saremo costretti a cedere a destra e a manca"?


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Oppure "tra cinque anni/a lungo termine ricadremo ancora una volta nel trappolone degli stipendi sconsiderati e saremo costretti a cedere a destra e a manca"?


Vabbè se lo stipendio a Ibra ci riporta allo stato di qualche anno fa, allora è meglio che Bee si stesse a casa. Troppo, troppo pessimismo.


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riprenderci Ibra dopo 3 anni equivale a dire chiaro e tondo al mondo intero: preparate la vasella. Stiamo tornando.



Secondo me si e no. Se prendi solo Ibra dici.... stiamo tornando, ma... da qui a 5-6 anni fooorse colmeremo il gap con le big che ormai Ibra non se lo filano proprio. Se poi prendi Ibra e 3-4 giovani alla Kondogbia, Gungdogan, Reus, ecc, che sono appetiti anche dalle altre big... beh... quello per me vuol dire stiamo tornando! Per tornare ad essere delle big i nostri competitor devono essere le altre big, non so se mi spiego  

Ibra per me dev'essere l'umo squadra del Milan, il primo acquisto importante, non il più importante, non l'unico.


osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Anche solo per questa tua supplica appassionata vorrei che Zlatan venisse al Milan.
> A mio parere ci sono buone possibilità.
> Stando alle ultime cifre (escludendo i bonus) il costo annuo cartellino compreso, si aggirerebbe intorno a 20 Mln per 3 anni. A mio parere un affare: è l' "uomo squadra" che può farci fare quel salto di qualità che nessun altro giocatore per quella cifra può garantire.
> L'età, per ora, non è un problema. Il fisico è integro e la posizione in cui gioca gli consentirebbe di gestire delle pause.
> ...



Osservando il gioco della Samp, Mihajilovic ama una punta fisicamente forte che faccia salire la squadra e permette la manovra offensiva. Anche per questo, nonostante Eto'o e un Muriel tornato in stato di grazia, Okaka è rimasto un punto fisso della squadra. Sicuramente Ibra può essere questo faro offensivo. Il suo rincalzo per ora sulla carta è Niang che forse ama svariare un po' di più, ma il fisico può permettergli di ricoprire anche questo ruolo, sta poi a Miha.


----------



## kollaps (10 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Oppure "tra cinque anni/a lungo termine ricadremo ancora una volta nel trappolone degli stipendi sconsiderati e saremo costretti a cedere a destra e a manca"?



Quando fa 30 gol poi tutti muti però eh?


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: nelle prossime ore possibile blitz di Galliani a Parigi*


.


----------



## Hammer (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Vabbè se lo stipendio a Ibra ci riporta allo stato di qualche anno fa, allora è meglio che Bee si stesse a casa. Troppo, troppo pessimismo.





kollaps ha scritto:


> Quando fa 30 gol poi tutti muti però eh?



Per carità non sto dicendo che NON rivorrei Ibrahimovic, anzi, ad avercene. A lui 7 milioni sono concessi. Dico solo di stare attenti nei futuri affari perché come al solito prevedo una certa sregolatezza di Galliani a elargire contratti di cessi vari. Sarò felicissimo di sbagliarmi e di ritrovarmi in un mercato saggio ed equilibrato


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Per carità non sto dicendo che NON rivorrei Ibrahimovic, anzi, ad avercene. A lui 7 milioni sono concessi. Dico solo di stare attenti nei futuri affari perché come al solito prevedo una certa sregolatezza di Galliani a elargire contratti di cessi vari. Sarò felicissimo di sbagliarmi e di ritrovarmi in un mercato saggio ed equilibrato


Su questo siamo d'accordo. Vedremo come opereremo.


----------



## Jack14 (10 Giugno 2015)

Bisogna capire se nei 150M di budget per il mercato è compreso il monte ingaggi. Sarebbe diversa come situazione, perchè per ibra si potrebbe detrarre 15M come più di 40M (se il budget comprende ingaggi).


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Bisogna capire se nei 150M di budget per il mercato è compreso il monte ingaggi. Sarebbe diversa come situazione, perchè per ibra si potrebbe detrarre 15M come più di 40M (se il budget comprende ingaggi).



Se fosse 150 con ingaggi è una cosa ridicola, mai sentito di squadre con budget compresi gli ingaggi.


----------



## Doctore (10 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Per carità non sto dicendo che NON rivorrei Ibrahimovic, anzi, ad avercene. A lui 7 milioni sono concessi. Dico solo di stare attenti nei futuri affari perché come al solito prevedo una certa sregolatezza di Galliani a elargire contratti di cessi vari. Sarò felicissimo di sbagliarmi e di ritrovarmi in un mercato saggio ed equilibrato



Anch io sono preoccupato per il mercato futuro...con ibra si crea un precedente pericoloso e spero sia l unico.


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Coppia ibra-mandukic. Godo.


----------



## kollaps (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Coppia ibra-mandukic. Godo.



Mandzukic, a differenza di Martinez, era l'alternativa a Ibra...non credo si giochi con i 2 davanti, ma con le ali...quindi anche Mandzukic possiamo escluderlo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Non è che se a una casa che crolla rifai il soggiorno basta eh ^^



con ibra secondo me ci rifai più che il soggiorno,anche 34 enne ti cambia la squadra.E poi significa avere un leader in campo.
Con ibra dalla baracca puoi dire che hai una casa....quando bella dipende dai colpi di contorno.Però prima partiamo dai fondamentali e ibra lo è.


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Mandzukic, a differenza di Martinez, era l'alternativa a Ibra...non credo si giochi con i 2 davanti, ma con le ali...quindi anche Mandzukic possiamo escluderlo.


Invece secondo me Manduzkic potrebbe esser preso lo stesso, logicamente dipende sempre dal budget ecc e dal modulo che userà miha. Anche perchè un vice ibra dovrà esserci e non so se Niang è adatto.


----------



## Djici (10 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Mandzukic, a differenza di Martinez, era l'alternativa a Ibra...non credo si giochi con i 2 davanti, ma con le ali...quindi anche Mandzukic possiamo escluderlo.



Io spero in un 442 o 4231 con Ibra + uno come Martinez. E così ci vogliono pure esterni di centrocampo che possono essere molto offensivi come gioca il Bayern con Lewa + Muller + Ribery e Robben


----------



## cris (10 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non posso.
> Mi sto illudendo del ritorno del Messia.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Anch io sono preoccupato per il mercato futuro...con ibra si crea un precedente pericoloso e spero sia l unico.



ma prima era perche eravamo senza soldi,nel senso che con la multa del lodo mondadori tutto è andato a quel paese.Era possiamo stare più sereni,ovvio che il binomio grande giocatore significa stipendio alto....pero se li trattiamo il problema ora non si pone.Dobbiamo tornare in europa e ci vogliono investimenti importanti ,tenere ibra 3 anni fa ci avrebbe sicuramente costato meno alla fine .


----------



## smallball (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: nelle prossime ore possibile blitz di Galliani a Parigi*



godo!!!


----------



## tomasson (10 Giugno 2015)

ma il Boa è ancora svincolato? 
io farei cosi:
prendiamo Kondogbia, rinnovo De Jong e Mexes, ritorno di Ibra e Boateng e perchè no anche super Mario che il Liverpool ce lo ridarebbe volentieri e con Mihajlovic e Ibra dovrebbe rigare dritto e avremmo già in casa il sostituto di Zlatan...Se Mario ha voglia e prende esempio da Zlatan diventa il più grande di tutti.
e penso che un Milan cosi:

4-2-3-1
D.Lopez
Abate, Rami, Mexes, De Sciglio
De Jong, KONDOGBIA
Niang (Cerci), BOATENG, El Shaarawy (Bonaventura)
IBRAHIMOVIC (BALOTELLI)
con 4 acquisti di numero torneremo a dominare in Italia e torneremo in Europa da protagonisti...
e si spenderebbe davvero poco BOA gratis, BALO quasi e IBRA quasi (a parte l'ingaggio)...l'unico esborso 20-25 milioni per kondogbia stop..che ne pensate? Adriano leggi questo post e facci un Milan cosi!!!


----------



## kollaps (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Invece secondo me Manduzkic potrebbe esser preso lo stesso, logicamente dipende sempre dal budget ecc e dal modulo che userà miha. Anche perchè un vice ibra dovrà esserci e non so se Niang è adatto.



Non vanno a spendere 20 milioni per un panchinaro, va bene avere i soldi, ma buttarli no...
Torna anche Matri dal prestito e ti ricordo che siamo in Serie A


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

tomasson ha scritto:


> ma il Boa è ancora svincolato?
> io farei cosi:
> prendiamo Kondogbia, rinnovo De Jong e Mexes, ritorno di Ibra e Boateng e perchè no anche super Mario che il Liverpool ce lo ridarebbe volentieri e con Mihajlovic e Ibra dovrebbe rigare dritto e avremmo già in casa il sostituto di Zlatan...Se Mario ha voglia e prende esempio da Zlatan diventa il più grande di tutti.
> e penso che un Milan cosi:
> ...


Balo e Boa No perfavore. La difesa che hai scritto manca di un leader, almeno uno va preso, El sharawy e Niang ad oggi non possono essere titolari.


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non vanno a spendere 20 milioni per un panchinaro, va bene avere i soldi, ma buttarli no...
> Torna anche Matri dal prestito e ti ricordo che siamo in Serie A


Se giocassero con il 4312?


----------



## Memories of the Time (10 Giugno 2015)

Quella difesa è penosa


----------



## tomasson (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Balo e Boa No perfavore. La difesa che hai scritto manca di un leader, almeno uno va preso, El sharawy e Niang ad oggi non possono essere titolari.



eppure credo che già cosi sarebbe oro per noi...io scrivevo questa formazione intendendo che proprio col minimo sforzo si potrebbe avere un'ottima squadra a mio avviso ma OVVIO che se portassimo a casa QUEL FENOMENO che tu hai come avatar sarebbe fantastico e darebbe solidità a tutta la difesa


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

tomasson ha scritto:


> eppure credo che già cosi sarebbe oro per noi...io scrivevo questa formazione intendendo che proprio col minimo sforzo si potrebbe avere un'ottima squadra a mio avviso ma OVVIO che se portassimo a casa QUEL FENOMENO che tu hai come avatar sarebbe fantastico e darebbe solidità a tutta la difesa



Il fenomeno che ho come avatar è purtroppo inarrivabile.


----------



## bargnani83 (10 Giugno 2015)

tomasson ha scritto:


> ma il Boa è ancora svincolato?
> io farei cosi:
> prendiamo Kondogbia, rinnovo De Jong e Mexes, ritorno di Ibra e Boateng e perchè no anche super Mario che il Liverpool ce lo ridarebbe volentieri e con Mihajlovic e Ibra dovrebbe rigare dritto e avremmo già in casa il sostituto di Zlatan...Se Mario ha voglia e prende esempio da Zlatan diventa il più grande di tutti.
> e penso che un Milan cosi:
> ...


----------



## Gekyn (10 Giugno 2015)

tomasson ha scritto:


> ma il Boa è ancora svincolato?
> io farei cosi:
> prendiamo Kondogbia, rinnovo De Jong e Mexes, ritorno di Ibra e Boateng e perchè no anche super Mario che il Liverpool ce lo ridarebbe volentieri e con Mihajlovic e Ibra dovrebbe rigare dritto e avremmo già in casa il sostituto di Zlatan...Se Mario ha voglia e prende esempio da Zlatan diventa il più grande di tutti.
> e penso che un Milan cosi:
> ...



un incubo! vuoi fare il Negromilan..... per carità


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: nelle prossime ore possibile blitz di Galliani a Parigi*




.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Non è Ibra che torna al Milan, è il Milan che ritorna da Ibra.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Non vanno a spendere 20 milioni per un panchinaro*, va bene avere i soldi, ma buttarli no...
> Torna anche Matri dal prestito e ti ricordo che siamo in Serie A



Questo sarebbe un grande errore, abbiamo già perso uno scudetto per non aver tenuto Borriello come vice Ibra,

Per millanta motivi (a partire dalle prevedibili squalifiche) a Ibra và affiancato un altro centravanti forte, che sarebbe tutt'altro che una riserva,
tra l'altro da qualche parte ho letto che il Milan vorrebbe avere in organico tre attaccanti da doppia cifra


----------



## Elmajiko10 (10 Giugno 2015)

Vorrei che il Milan riprenda in considerazione il fatto di giocare con il 4-3-1-2...e i 2 attaccanti devono essere IBRA-MARTINEZ...dopo vorrei vedere chiellini-bonucci cosa fanno con questi qua&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: nelle prossime ore possibile blitz di Galliani a Parigi*



ma non è ancora partito??????dai condor su...inizia a planare.....


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Per carità non sto dicendo che NON rivorrei Ibrahimovic, anzi, ad avercene. A lui 7 milioni sono concessi. Dico solo di stare attenti nei futuri affari perché come al solito prevedo una certa sregolatezza di Galliani a elargire contratti di cessi vari. Sarò felicissimo di sbagliarmi e di ritrovarmi in un mercato saggio ed equilibrato



si ma la cosa va valutata nel lungo periodo, almeno 3/4 anni. 

dalle voci sembrava che galliani dovesse rimanere un paio d'anni massimo, poi con il passaggio completo a Bee, pure lui si farà da parte e le cose verranno gestite da altre persone. 




> Gazzetta: nelle prossime ore possibile blitz di Galliani a Parigi


----------



## Dapone (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: nelle prossime ore possibile blitz di Galliani a Parigi*



blitz con i caschi rossoneri. daje!


----------



## Memories of the Time (10 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questo sarebbe un grande errore, abbiamo già perso uno scudetto per non aver tenuto Borriello come vice Ibra,
> 
> Per millanta motivi (a partire dalle prevedibili squalifiche) a Ibra và affiancato un altro centravanti forte, che sarebbe tutt'altro che una riserva,
> tra l'altro da qualche parte ho letto che il Milan vorrebbe avere in organico tre attaccanti da doppia cifra



Ho letto anche io che Sinisa puntava a questo, ma ora come ora lo ritengo un po' difficile sinceramente e non so neanche quanto producente. Io spingerei per prendere un ottimo giovane da far esplodere, non una scommessa al 100% ma qualcuno fra i venti e venticinque anni per capirsi.


----------



## mark (10 Giugno 2015)

Nel frattempo


----------



## Memories of the Time (10 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAAFE67CF08



Morto.
Comunque gente, se le cifre sono quelle di ora si parla già di 60 milioni, quasi metà del budget =/


----------



## bmb (10 Giugno 2015)

Al condor non sfugge niente.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: nelle prossime ore possibile blitz di Galliani a Parigi*





mark ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAAFE67CF08


----------



## kollaps (10 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Comunque gente, se le cifre sono quelle di ora si parla già di 60 milioni, quasi metà del budget



I soldi ci saranno, ma non aspettatevi certamente Reus o Di Maria.
Allestiremo una squadra in grado di lottare per la Champions e, se allenata bene, di mettere i bastoni tra le ruote alla Juve. 
Zlatan, a livello di nome, sarà forse l'unico vero top player.
Proprio per questo, cancellerei proprio i nomi di Falcao, ecc....7 milioni li diamo solo a lui.
Gli altri profili, Kondogbia, Brahimi, sono giocatori giovani, costosi, ma fattibili...non ancora esplosi. Qualcuno di esperto in difesa, ma non inaccessibile a livello di prezzo.
Inoltre possiamo puntare all'aiuto della Doyen, alle entrate dalle cessioni e magari ad inserire qualche contropartita (vedi Menez).
La mia idea è che faremo diversi acquisti, senza superare la soglia dei 15-20 milioni cash per ognuno.

P.s. Attenzione a Bertolacci, Iago a Roma, con Bertolacci a Genova e ci inseriamo noi


----------



## Memories of the Time (10 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> I soldi ci saranno, ma non aspettatevi certamente Reus o Di Maria.
> Allestiremo una squadra in grado di lottare per la Champions e, se allenata bene, di mettere i bastoni tra le ruote alla Juve.
> Zlatan, a livello di nome, sarà forse l'unico vero top player.
> Proprio per questo, cancellerei proprio i nomi di Falcao, ecc....7 milioni li diamo solo a lui.
> ...



Mi trovo abbastanza d'accordo con le tue analisi, anche qui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: nelle prossime ore possibile blitz di Galliani a Parigi*



Che si accampi fuori dallo stadio se è necessario.


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2015)

Ibra trolla il cameraman con la banana. VIDEO  -) http://www.milanworld.net/ibra-la-banana-e-il-cameraman-video-vt28969.html#post717630


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

Bargiggia è un ignorante


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Fighissimo ahahahah


----------



## marcofootball64 (10 Giugno 2015)

Comunque sia, bisogna ricordarsi che Slatan è sempre un fuoriclasse e che ha praticamento vinto tutti i campionati
a cui ha partecipato.


----------



## Il Genio (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Invece secondo me Manduzkic potrebbe esser preso lo stesso, logicamente dipende sempre dal budget ecc e dal modulo che userà miha. Anche perchè un vice ibra dovrà esserci e non so se Niang è adatto.



Invece penso che Niang finirà per esserlo.
Con tutto il rispetto per Okaka, che fisicamente è un'ira diddio ma null'altro, Niang è *potenzialmente* di un altro livello e se Miha è riuscito a trasformare Okaka in un giocatore fondamentale...


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Invece penso che Niang finirà per esserlo.
> Con tutto il rispetto per Okaka, che fisicamente è un'ira diddio ma null'altro, Niang è *potenzialmente* di un altro livello e se Miha è riuscito a trasformare Okaka in un giocatore fondamentale...



Sono d'accordo. Niang sotto la guida di Mihajlovic potrebbe esplodere e diventare un attaccante completo in grado di fare più ruoli. 

Comunque, il vice di Ibra può essere lo stesso Ibra.  
I titolari sono Ibra e Jackson Martinez, con alle spalle Bonaventura. Se Jackson Martinez si fa male o si riposa, Ibra ricopre il suo posto e vice-versa, e all'attacco si aggiunge uno tra Niang, Suso e Honda.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà: il possibile arrivo di Jackson Martinez non preclude l'arrivo di Ibrahimovic al Milan.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il possibile arrivo di Jackson Martinez non preclude l'arrivo di Ibrahimovic al Milan.*



Lo dicono un po' tutti, buon segnale.


----------



## Dapone (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il possibile arrivo di Jackson Martinez non preclude l'arrivo di Ibrahimovic al Milan.*



c'è il rischio serio di avere una squadra già completa per il raduno.


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: possibili contatti in giornata tra Galliani e il Psg*


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2015)

ma mi sembra chiaro che arrivano entrambi.. in fondo l'anno che e' arrivato Ibra abbiamo preso anche Robinho


----------



## il condor (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: possibili contatti in giornata tra Galliani e il Psg*



Il Condor è scatenato


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: possibili contatti in giornata tra Galliani e il Psg*



Speriamo il PSG non rompa le palle


----------



## Hateley (10 Giugno 2015)

Bisogna fare qualcosa in difesa. Non possiamo giocarci tutto il budget sull'attacco


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: il possibile arrivo di Jackson Martinez non preclude l'arrivo di Ibrahimovic al Milan.*




...magari.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: possibili contatti in giornata tra Galliani e il Psg*



Che sono slegate le trattative mi sembra normale, anche perchè altrimenti che senso avrebbe chiamare Ibra ieri e poi oggi andare a prendere o provare a prendere Martinez? a meno che Ibra abbia detto no al ritorno ( ma non credo visto che tutti vanno dalla stessa direzione):


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: possibili contatti in giornata tra Galliani e il Psg*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Speriamo il PSG non rompa le palle



Spero di sbagliarmi ma secondo me qui andiamo per le lunghe, perchè il Psg a differenza del Porto a fine Agosto (a maggior ragione se prende Lacazette) Ibra te lo svende, quindi forse aspetta i giorni del condor.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (10 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Niang sotto la guida di Mihajlovic potrebbe esplodere e diventare un attaccante completo in grado di fare più ruoli.
> 
> Comunque, il vice di Ibra può essere lo stesso Ibra.
> I titolari sono Ibra e Jackson Martinez, con alle spalle Bonaventura. Se Jackson Martinez si fa male o si riposa, Ibra ricopre il suo posto e vice-versa, e all'attacco si aggiunge uno tra Niang, Suso e Honda.



Infatti.
Avevo espresso qualche dubbio sul fatto di puntare tutto su un giocatore come Ibra, senza prevedere una sua possibile sostituzione.
Con J.Martinez l'attacco è comunque coperto. Per questo ritengo imprescindibile l'acquisto di entrambi. Se poi gli mettiamo vicino qualche giovane (Niang) giusto per lanciarlo, potremmo anche ottenere buoni risultati. 
A questo punto è necessario pensare la c.campo: senza di quello è a rischio anche il 3° posto. I due davanti non bastano se i palloni giusti non arrivano.


----------



## smallball (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: possibili contatti in giornata tra Galliani e il Psg*



ci presenteremmo in splendide condizioni per la tournee asiatica per la contentezza di Mister Bee


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare qualcosa in difesa. Non possiamo giocarci tutto il budget sull'attacco



Forse non è chiaro: non c'è nessun budget....

"*Quello che serve ci sarà*" cit.

Quest'estate si gode finalmente


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro: non c'è nessun budget....
> 
> "*Quello che serve ci sarà*" cit.
> 
> Quest'estate si gode finalmente




...e sarebbe pure ora...


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Spero di sbagliarmi ma secondo me qui andiamo per le lunghe, perchè il Psg a differenza del Porto a fine Agosto (a maggior ragione se prende Lacazette) Ibra te lo svende, quindi forse aspetta i giorni del condor.



In ogni caso ibra non può costare più di 15 milioni, si punta a farlo venire gratis o con un minimo conguaglio


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: possibili contatti in giornata tra Galliani e il Psg*



Se li prendiamo entrambi.............


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2015)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> In ogni caso ibra non può costare più di 15 milioni, si punta a farlo venire gratis o con un minimo conguaglio



Ma già 15 sono troppi. Il cartellino di Zlatan vale poco e nulla. Tutto dipende, come sempre, dalla volontà dello svedese. Se chiede la cessione sarà accontentato, il guadagno dei parigini sarà non pagare più 12 netti l'anno.


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: possibili contatti in giornata tra Galliani e il Psg*



Triplice annuncio Miha, Ibra e Billy Jean Martinez?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Triplice annuncio Miha, Ibra e Billy Jean Martinez?



Secondo me si, magari con un solo giocatore invece di entrambi.
E ci sarà anche Mr Bee alla conferenza, le parole di Berlusconi in Svizzera hanno fatto capire che è tutto chiuso, stanno tutti aspettando qualcosa.


----------



## il condor (10 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se li prendiamo entrambi.............



 tanta tanta roba


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (10 Giugno 2015)

secondo me di cartellino costerà ben poco,nemmeno 15.Considerando il fatto che potrebbe richiedere pure una salata buonuscita al Psg,se davvero avesse l'intenzione irremovibile di tornare da noi


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2015)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> In ogni caso ibra non può costare più di 15 milioni, si punta a farlo venire gratis o con un minimo conguaglio



Per me invece col PSG si chiude in una settimana massimo..Ibra ha già detto si, in francia non lo vogliono più, dei soldi se ne fregano (poi col risparmio dell'ingaggio si paga da solo)..

Saranno più lunghe altre trattative per me...qui oltetutto non c'è concorrenza perché Ibra vuole solo il Milan


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

*L'equipe: Il psg cerca il sostituto di lusso di Ibra, nel mirino Ronaldo*


----------



## franck3211 (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *L'equipe: Il psg cerca il sostituto di lusso di Ibra, nel mirino Ronaldo*



Aggiungono che l'ingaggio di Ibra andrebbe su Ronaldo più l'eventuale aggiunta


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *L'equipe: Il psg cerca il sostituto di lusso di Ibra, nel mirino Ronaldo*



Dubito che Ronaldo possa lasciare il real per il psg,anche perché non saprei che colpo potrebbe fare il real..se perdi Ronaldo lo puoi rimpiazzare solo con Messi quindi credo sia molto dura.
Comunque felice che diano per partente ibra......deve essere di nuovo nostro!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Giugno 2015)

Per quanto sia affidabile (zero), Tancredi Palmieri dice che Ibra e il Milan hanno trovato l'accordo e che il PSG ha aperto alla vendita. Il prezzo è di 15 milioni.


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Per quanto sia affidabile (zero), Tancredi Palmieri dice che Ibra e il Milan hanno trovato l'accordo e che il PSG ha aperto alla vendita. Il prezzo è di 15 milioni.



Adesso ho davvero paura!


----------



## Blu71 (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso ho davvero paura!



Di volare?


----------



## Marilson (10 Giugno 2015)

sarebbe bello averlo gia al raduno, piuttosto che a fine agosto. Vediamo.


----------



## markjordan (10 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sarebbe bello averlo gia al raduno, piuttosto che a fine agosto. Vediamo.


l'obbiettivo e' prenderli quasi tutti subito poi deve sistemarne una dozzina


----------



## Shevchenko (10 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Dubito che Ronaldo possa lasciare il real per il psg,anche perché non saprei che colpo potrebbe fare il real..se perdi Ronaldo lo puoi rimpiazzare solo con Messi quindi credo sia molto dura.
> Comunque felice che diano per partente ibra......deve essere di nuovo nostro!!!



Il sostituto ideale di Ronaldo è solo uno e si chiama Eden Hazard.Non è forte nemmeno la metà di CR7 ora come ora,ma in prospettiva può arrivare a quei livelli.Di altri calciatori dello stesso ruolo che possano essere appetibili al Real non ne vedo.Quindi si anche secondo me è dura che il Real si privi di uno come Cristiano Ronaldo.Dipende tutto dal calciatore...Se il PSG gli fa un'offerta mostruosa credo che Ronaldo si muoverà senza troppi problemi...Che poi il PSG a livello di storia fa pietà,ma ora come ora è un top team...Non andrebbe di certo a giocare nel Napoli.


----------



## pisolo22 (10 Giugno 2015)

*Su gazzetta tv hanno mostrato la prima pagina della rosea di domani e il giornalista ha detto che se Ibra chiede la cessione loro lo liberano*


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: secondo il Milan, il Psg non farà molta resistenza a cedere Ibrahimovic. Poi si dovrà vedere quanto chiederanno per il cartellino. Un accordo per l'ingaggio, il Milan e Ibra lo troveranno. Jackson Martinez, comunque, non esclude Ibrahimovic. Mihajlovic vorrebbe giocare con due attaccanti. Modulo 4-3-1-2.*


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: secondo il Milan, il Psg non farà molta resistenza a cedere Ibrahimovic. Poi si dovrà vedere quanto chiederanno per il cartellino. Un accordo per l'ingaggio, il Milan e Ibra lo troveranno. Jackson Martinez, comunque, non esclude Ibrahimovic. Mihajlovic vorrebbe giocare con due attaccanti. Modulo 4-3-1-2.*



Voglio sognare....

Poi se si facesse cassa con Matri una buona punta di riserva non sarebbe male.


----------



## Davidinho22 (10 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: secondo il Milan, il Psg non farà molta resistenza a cedere Ibrahimovic. Poi si dovrà vedere quanto chiederanno per il cartellino. Un accordo per l'ingaggio, il Milan e Ibra lo troveranno. Jackson Martinez, comunque, non esclude Ibrahimovic. Mihajlovic vorrebbe giocare con due attaccanti. Modulo 4-3-1-2.*



3.80m x 171kg    e soprattutto... ADDIO ODIOSO 4 3 3


----------



## mandraghe (10 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Per quanto sia affidabile (zero), Tancredi Palmieri dice che Ibra e il Milan hanno trovato l'accordo e che il PSG ha aperto alla vendita. Il prezzo è di 15 milioni.



No lui no! Questo qua è il pajaso di Twitter


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: secondo il Milan, il Psg non farà molta resistenza a cedere Ibrahimovic. Poi si dovrà vedere quanto chiederanno per il cartellino. Un accordo per l'ingaggio, il Milan e Ibra lo troveranno. Jackson Martinez, comunque, non esclude Ibrahimovic. Mihajlovic vorrebbe giocare con due attaccanti. Modulo 4-3-1-2.*



Dai dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: secondo il Milan, il Psg non farà molta resistenza a cedere Ibrahimovic. Poi si dovrà vedere quanto chiederanno per il cartellino. Un accordo per l'ingaggio, il Milan e Ibra lo troveranno. Jackson Martinez, comunque, non esclude Ibrahimovic. Mihajlovic vorrebbe giocare con due attaccanti. Modulo 4-3-1-2.*


Io vederei meglio un 4-4-2 perché non abbiamo il trequartista e nemmeno le mezz'ali.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io vederei meglio un 4-4-2 perché non abbiamo il trequartista e nemmeno le mezz'ali.



compreremo anche quelle


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: secondo il Milan, il Psg non farà molta resistenza a cedere Ibrahimovic. Poi si dovrà vedere quanto chiederanno per il cartellino. Un accordo per l'ingaggio, il Milan e Ibra lo troveranno. Jackson Martinez, comunque, non esclude Ibrahimovic. Mihajlovic vorrebbe giocare con due attaccanti. Modulo 4-3-1-2.*



Certo che abbiamo 6000 esterni in rosa e Mihajlovic vuole giocare con due prime punte. Con un modulo che tralaltro non ha mai usato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Certo che abbiamo 6000 esterni in rosa e Mihajlovic vuole giocare con due prime punte. Con un modulo che tralaltro non ha mai usato.



mihajilovi gioca in parecchi modi, è una notizia buttata la cosi, alla samp ha giocato prima col 4-2-3-1 quando c'era gabbiadini poi con l'arrivo di eto'o è passato a un 4-3-3 ma non classico con gli esterni, giocava con 3 punte vere come eto'o eder muriel o okaka, a volte è partito dall'inizio con tutti e 4 assieme, è un allenatore che sa far giocare assieme tanti giocatori offensivi, è abituato, sa dare una grande mentalità alla squadra, riesce lo stesso a mantenere un equilibrio..


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: secondo il Milan, il Psg non farà molta resistenza a cedere Ibrahimovic. Poi si dovrà vedere quanto chiederanno per il cartellino. Un accordo per l'ingaggio, il Milan e Ibra lo troveranno. Jackson Martinez, comunque, non esclude Ibrahimovic. Mihajlovic vorrebbe giocare con due attaccanti. Modulo 4-3-1-2.*



Tutto bello tranne l'ultima frase, Miha è intelligente, farà 442


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2015)

*La rosea conferma: dalla sede del PSG fanno sapere che per il momento Zlatan non ha chiesto di essere ceduto e sembra felice in Francia. Ma se un giorno dovesse comunicare ai parigini che vuole tornare al Milan perché è la sua casa, verrà ascoltato con attenzione. Il PSG non trattiene nessuno contro voglia e Ibra ha un rapporto privilegiato con Al Khelaifi. *


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La rosea conferma: dalla sede del PSG fanno sapere che per il momento Zlatan non ha chiesto di essere ceduto e sembra felice in Francia. Ma se un giorno dovesse comunicare ai parigini che vuole tornare al Milan perché è la sua casa, verrà ascoltato con attenzione. Il PSG non trattiene nessuno contro voglia e Ibra ha un rapporto privilegiato con Al Khelaifi. *




Io continuo a sognarlo....ma inizio a crederci.
Chi lo avrebbe mai detto che ibra potesse considerare un club la sua casa....É stato etichettato mercenario per anni,eppure da noi sembrava davvero avesse trovato il suo posto.forza ibra ti aspettiamo!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

è già a milanello....il psg sta già cercando il sostituto....il gallo mica passa ore e ore con Raiola per il contratto di Ely


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: secondo il Milan, il Psg non farà molta resistenza a cedere Ibrahimovic. Poi si dovrà vedere quanto chiederanno per il cartellino. Un accordo per l'ingaggio, il Milan e Ibra lo troveranno. Jackson Martinez, comunque, non esclude Ibrahimovic. Mihajlovic vorrebbe giocare con due attaccanti. Modulo 4-3-1-2.*



*Pedullà: La strada è sempre più spianata, il giocatore ha accettato di spalmarli l'attuale ingaggio che guadagna al Psg (14,5 milioni) partendo da una base di 7 milioni annui, ora c'è da trovare l'accordo con il Psg.*


----------



## Giangy (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: La strada è sempre più spianata, il giocatore ha accettato di spalmarli l'attuale ingaggio che guadagna al Psg (14,5 milioni) partendo da una base di 7 milioni annui, ora c'è da trovare l'accordo con il Psg.*


Dai ormai è quasi fatta, ti aspettiamo Ibra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> compreremo anche quelle


 Una macchina da guerra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: La strada è sempre più spianata, il giocatore ha accettato di spalmarli l'attuale ingaggio che guadagna al Psg (14,5 milioni) partendo da una base di 7 milioni annui, ora c'è da trovare l'accordo con il Psg.*



*Milan Channel: Ibrahimovic deciderebbe anche di tornare ma ci sono due punti da valutare: il primo è l'ingaggio nettamente superiore a quello di Martinez, anche se il costo del cartellino per lo svedese è nettamente più basso rispetto a quello del Colombiano.*


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Ibrahimovic deciderebbe anche di tornare ma ci sono due punti da valutare: il primo è l'ingaggio nettamente superiore a quello di Martinez, anche se il costo del cartellino per lo svedese è nettamente più basso rispetto a quello del Colombiano.*



Ibra ti cambia la squadra...e é un top mondo,non credo martinez si offenderebbe se avesse uno stipendio migliore!poi ibra gran parte se lo ripaga lo stipendio,porterebbe la gente a san siro e farebbe una strage di magliette.
Sarebbe il messia...dopo anni di zero é L unico che dal nulla accenderebbe la piazza.
Si deve riportare a Milano.assolutamente ,e credo che il gallo lo sappia bene


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Ibrahimovic deciderebbe anche di tornare ma ci sono due punti da valutare: il primo è l'ingaggio nettamente superiore a quello di Martinez, anche se il costo del cartellino per lo svedese è nettamente più basso rispetto a quello del Colombiano.*



che novità ragazzi..grazie ancora a MC per questo incredibile scoop..
e il secondo punto quale sarebbe?


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> che novità ragazzi..grazie ancora a MC per questo incredibile scoop..
> e il secondo punto quale sarebbe?



Suma gettando acqua sul fuoco, spera di risparmiarsi la marea di insulti che gli arriverebbero, se non porta a casa nessuno dei 3...


----------



## il condor (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Ibrahimovic deciderebbe anche di tornare ma ci sono due punti da valutare: il primo è l'ingaggio nettamente superiore a quello di Martinez, anche se il costo del cartellino per lo svedese è nettamente più basso rispetto a quello del Colombiano.*



Se ci sono i soldi non esistono problemi. Vanno presi e basta se vogliamo tornare a competere.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

*.*


----------



## Milo (11 Giugno 2015)

.

Arriva?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1566]Fabiuzzo90[/MENTION] non postare cose vecchie


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

Non facciamo scherzi!!! Se ci prendono in giro anche stavolta, vado personalmente a Milano da Suma....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Giugno 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> .



Non possono usare una schermata del genere se non e ancora stato deciso nulla.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2015)

se è una immagine vecchia chiedo scusa...


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, Raiola starebbe lavorando alla risoluzione del contratto di Ibrahimovic con il Psg. Il Milan offrirebbe allo svedese 6 milioni di euro a stagione. La moglie starebbe spingendo in quanto desiderosa di tornare a Milano. *


----------



## de sica (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, Raiola starebbe lavorando alla risoluzione del contratto di Ibrahimovic con il Psg. Il Milan offrirebbe allo svedese 6 milioni di euro a stagione. La moglie starebbe spingendo in quanto desiderosa di tornare a Milano. *



Quindi lo prenderemmo a zero?


----------



## Torros (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Psg non lo darà mai via a zero


----------



## Dany20 (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, Raiola starebbe lavorando alla risoluzione del contratto di Ibrahimovic con il Psg. Il Milan offrirebbe allo svedese 6 milioni di euro a stagione. La moglie starebbe spingendo in quanto desiderosa di tornare a Milano. *


Prima Lopez e poi Ibra a costo 0. Il Gallo si fa sempre convincere.


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, Raiola starebbe lavorando alla risoluzione del contratto di Ibrahimovic con il Psg. Il Milan offrirebbe allo svedese 6 milioni di euro a stagione. La moglie starebbe spingendo in quanto desiderosa di tornare a Milano. *



Le solite put..... di Bargiggia... Ma perchè Ibra dovrebbe andare via a zero??? E poi 6 milioni sono pochi bisognerà andare oltre....


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, Raiola starebbe lavorando alla risoluzione del contratto di Ibrahimovic con il Psg. Il Milan offrirebbe allo svedese 6 milioni di euro a stagione. La moglie starebbe spingendo in quanto desiderosa di tornare a Milano. *



Se Raiola riesce a farlo partire a 0 occhio all'Inter, giusto stamattina ho letto che Mancini ha detto che gli piacerebbe riallenare Ibra e per me faranno di tutto per mettersi in mezzo, ormai ogni volta che il Milan segue qualcuno poi magicamente sbucano pure loro. Dubito che il Psg lo liberi a 0 ma con massimo 15 milioni te lo prendi e visto che abbiamo i soldi per Jm non vedo perchè non ne dovremmo avere 15.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se Raiola riesce a farlo partire a 0 occhio all'Inter, giusto stamattina ho letto che Mancini ha detto che gli piacerebbe riallenare Ibra e per me faranno di tutto per mettersi in mezzo, ormai ogni volta che il Milan segue qualcuno poi magicamente sbucano pure loro.


se ibra torna in italia lo fa per una sola squadra, e si chiama il milan. L'inter nemmeno la considero.


----------



## de sica (11 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se Raiola riesce a farlo partire a 0 occhio all'Inter, giusto stamattina ho letto che Mancini ha detto che gli piacerebbe riallenare Ibra e per me faranno di tutto per mettersi in mezzo, ormai ogni volta che il Milan segue qualcuno poi magicamente sbucano pure loro. Dubito che il Psg lo liberi a 0 ma con massimo 15 milioni te lo prendi e visto che abbiamo i soldi per Jm non vedo perchè non ne dovremmo avere 15.



Non credo andrebbe all'inter se il GRANO è diverso


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, Raiola starebbe lavorando alla risoluzione del contratto di Ibrahimovic con il Psg. Il Milan offrirebbe allo svedese 6 milioni di euro a stagione. La moglie starebbe spingendo in quanto desiderosa di tornare a Milano. *



Se riusciamo a prenderlo a zero Mancini ed Agnelli si impiccano in contemporanea


----------



## il condor (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, Raiola starebbe lavorando alla risoluzione del contratto di Ibrahimovic con il Psg. Il Milan offrirebbe allo svedese 6 milioni di euro a stagione. La moglie starebbe spingendo in quanto desiderosa di tornare a Milano. *



Bargiggia  perchè fai queste sparate????? Secondo te il psg che può raccattare una decina di milioni lo svincolerebbe....


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, Raiola starebbe lavorando alla risoluzione del contratto di Ibrahimovic con il Psg. Il Milan offrirebbe allo svedese 6 milioni di euro a stagione. La moglie starebbe spingendo in quanto desiderosa di tornare a Milano. *



ho idea che alla fine il più facile da prendere sarà lui. 
le trattative per JM e kondogbia si stanno complicando.  

daje ibra.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Giugno 2015)

ringrazio [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] per le quote su JM, vi informo che i bookies di SKY.uk per questa trattativa AL MOMENTO dicono:
Rimane al PSG: 1,57
Milan: 2,75
Chelsea: 8
Juve, Inter, Arsenal: 10


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> ringrazio [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] per le quote su JM, vi informo che i bookies di SKY.uk per questa trattativa AL MOMENTO dicono:
> Rimane al PSG: 1,57
> Milan: 2,75
> Chelsea: 8
> Juve, Inter, Arsenal: 10


E questa non è una bella notizia...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, Raiola starebbe lavorando alla risoluzione del contratto di Ibrahimovic con il Psg. Il Milan offrirebbe allo svedese 6 milioni di euro a stagione. La moglie starebbe spingendo in quanto desiderosa di tornare a Milano. *



Se Ibra è deciso a venire al Milan può far valere la clausola di recesso e concordare l'importo col PSG.
In questi casi non è mai una cifra esosa.
Può essere che il PSG lo voglia mollare anche gratis, visto che sta sul piloro ai francesi.
Con Ibra sarei più ottimista: se lo danno a 2,75, punterei sul Milan.
Per lui in Francia non è aria e lui a queste cose ci tiene...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> ringrazio [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] per le quote su JM, vi informo che i bookies di SKY.uk per questa trattativa AL MOMENTO dicono:
> Rimane al PSG: 1,57
> Milan: 2,75
> Chelsea: 8
> Juve, Inter, Arsenal: 10



Bene. Ibra rimane al PSG solo se non gli diamo un bello stipendio.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Bene. Ibra rimane al PSG solo se non gli diamo un bello stipendio.


Le quote sono in continuo divenire, ora dicono:
PSG: 1,67
Milan: 2,25

ci stiamo avvicinando ora dopo ora


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> Le quote sono in continuo divenire, ora dicono:
> PSG: 1,67
> Milan: 2,25
> 
> ci stiamo avvicinando ora dopo ora



Meglio ancora.


----------



## dyablo65 (11 Giugno 2015)

dai su chel vien...

rivinciamo TUTO...


----------



## Djici (11 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Può essere che il PSG lo voglia mollare anche gratis, visto che sta sul piloro ai francesi.



Se lo cedono non vedrano un fenomeno come Zlatan per i prossimi 20 anni.
Contenti loro, e contentissimi tutti i milanisti che per ora sembrano potere lasciare perdere i "conti" e le "plusvalenze" per pensare solo alla squadra.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, potrebbe complicarsi il ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan. Il PSG infatti avrebbe posto due condizioni prima di dare il via libera alla partenza del giocatore, ovvero trovare per prima cosa il sostituto dello svedese e secondo, ottenere un conguaglio, a differenza delle voci che circolavano, di un Ibrahimovic in partenza a costo 0.*


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, potrebbe complicarsi il ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan. Il PSG infatti avrebbe posto due condizioni prima di dare il via libera alla partenza del giocatore, ovvero trovare per prima cosa il sostituto dello svedese e secondo, ottenere un conguaglio, a differenza delle voci che circolavano, di un Ibrahimovic in partenza a costo 0.*



...secondo me invece ci saranno problemi. Ibra NON vuole più restare e tenere un calciatore come lui contro la sua volontà sarebbe un pessimo affare.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, potrebbe complicarsi il ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan. Il PSG infatti avrebbe posto due condizioni prima di dare il via libera alla partenza del giocatore, ovvero trovare per prima cosa il sostituto dello svedese e secondo, ottenere un conguaglio, a differenza delle voci che circolavano, di un Ibrahimovic in partenza a costo 0.*



Precisamente CHI ha messo in giro ste voci che lo volevano in partenza a costo 0?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...secondo me invece ci saranno problemi. Ibra NON vuole più restere e tenere un calciatore come lui contro la sua volontà sarebbe un pessimo affare.



Vero, comunque ho la sensazione che non sara' una trattativa risolvibile nel breve termine


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, potrebbe complicarsi il ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan. Il PSG infatti avrebbe posto due condizioni prima di dare il via libera alla partenza del giocatore, ovvero trovare per prima cosa il sostituto dello svedese e secondo, ottenere un conguaglio, a differenza delle voci che circolavano, di un Ibrahimovic in partenza a costo 0.*



Mi sembrano due condizioni ragionevolissime ed ampiamente prevedibili.


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2015)

si sa che faranno con calma
avanti con gli altri


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Vero, comunque ho la sensazione che non sara' una trattativa risolvibile nel breve termine



...per me, invece, i giochi sono già fatti e si tratta del solito teatro.


----------



## Isao (11 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, potrebbe complicarsi il ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan. Il PSG infatti avrebbe posto due condizioni prima di dare il via libera alla partenza del giocatore, ovvero trovare per prima cosa il sostituto dello svedese e secondo, ottenere un conguaglio, a differenza delle voci che circolavano, di un Ibrahimovic in partenza a costo 0.*



Si parla di 15 mln, che visti quanti ce ne hanno dato loro 3 e ripeto 3 anni fa, mi sembrano troppo. Ovviamente sappiamo che in quella circostanza fu venduto sottocosto.


----------



## Renegade (11 Giugno 2015)

Ibrahimovic è già del Milan. Le parti hanno trovato l'accordo. Noi abbiamo ottimi rapporti con il PSG. Per giunta in Francia sono già uscite, negli ultimi giorni, decine di articoli denigratori ed entusiasti dell'addio di Ibrahimovic, considerato un peso. A ciò ci si deve aggiungere:

- Il mal di pancia di Cavani per via dello svedese che lo costringe a giocare ala. L'ex-Napoli è stato un investimento alquanto ingente ed è senza dubbio più futuribile di Ibrahimovic. Cedere lui per tenere il numero dieci sarebbe controproducente a livello monetario.
- Ibrahimovic in questa stagione ha avuto pesanti problemi con l'ambiente per via di quelle frasi sulla Francia e in fatto di patriottismo i francesi non perdonano
- Ibrahimovic ha ormai raggiunto quota 34 anni e nell'ottica di una società che mira a comprare i pezzi migliori sul mercato ed a crescere sempre più può essere un limone già ampiamente spremuto, da cui non poter ricavare più nulla. Oltre ciò ha costi altissimi
- Ibrahimovic, al di là di Galliani, ha mantenuto ottimi rapporti con l'ambiente ed è ben conscio che a Milano tutto ruoterebbe intorno a lui. Ibrahimovic ama sentirsi importante, ciò lo fa rendere al meglio e lo accende. Al PSG non ha più una sensazione simile e oltretutto anche la moglie vorrebbe ritornare in Italia

Vedrete che in un modo o nell'altro arriverà. Di questo ne sono convinto al 100%.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, potrebbe complicarsi il ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan. Il PSG infatti avrebbe posto due condizioni prima di dare il via libera alla partenza del giocatore, ovvero trovare per prima cosa il sostituto dello svedese e secondo, ottenere un conguaglio, a differenza delle voci che circolavano, di un Ibrahimovic in partenza a costo 0.*



Ci considerano ancora senza soldi....stiamo puntando giocatori da top club,quindi se siamo pronti a sborsare 35 per martinez non vedo perché non dovremo sborsarne una decina per ibra


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, potrebbe complicarsi il ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan. Il PSG infatti avrebbe posto due condizioni prima di dare il via libera alla partenza del giocatore, ovvero trovare per prima cosa il sostituto dello svedese e secondo, ottenere un conguaglio, a differenza delle voci che circolavano, di un Ibrahimovic in partenza a costo 0.*



intanto Ibra al Milan lo danno per fatto anche all'estero, così come Falcao al Chelsea


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Giugno 2015)

Certo che 15mln per un 34enne è una cifra parecchio anomala. 

Con questo non voglio dire che non mi andrebbe bene,anzi (Ibra farebbe comunque la differenza), ma che lo svedese è unico anche in questo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Giugno 2015)

> *Secondo Sportmediaset, potrebbe complicarsi il ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan. Il PSG infatti avrebbe posto due condizioni prima di dare il via libera alla partenza del giocatore, ovvero trovare per prima cosa il sostituto dello svedese e secondo, ottenere un conguaglio, a differenza delle voci che circolavano, di un Ibrahimovic in partenza a costo 0.*



Mi fa sorridere il fatto che quelli di Sportmediaset parlino di affare che "potrebbe complicarsi".
Il PSG deve prima trovare un sostituto? E chi se ne frega. Quelli hanno un budget illimitato,e siamo solo al 12 giugno. Possono tranquillamente prendere Higuain e Lacazette,fino ad agosto.
Il conguaglio? Abbiamo tre mesi per limare. 

Per me Ibra lo possiamo prendere quando vogliamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, potrebbe complicarsi il ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan. Il PSG infatti avrebbe posto due condizioni prima di dare il via libera alla partenza del giocatore, ovvero trovare per prima cosa il sostituto dello svedese e secondo, ottenere un conguaglio, a differenza delle voci che circolavano, di un Ibrahimovic in partenza a costo 0.*



Queste sarebbero complicazioni?
Sono normali step di una trattativa di mercato.


----------



## 2515 (12 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Queste sarebbero complicazioni?
> Sono normali step di una trattativa di mercato.



Sono boiate. L'UNICO ad aver riportato la storia dell'andar via a 0 è stato Bargiggia e 3 ore dopo sempre Bargiggia è stato l'UNICO a tirare fuori queste complicazioni (che erano situazioni preesistenti alle sue """"notizie""""). In pratica ha inventato una notizia e l'ha rettificata cercando di non passare per spara-balle. La sua esperienza in fatto di mercato è direttamente proporzionale a quella del suo parrucchiere in fatto di pettinatura.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, potrebbe complicarsi il ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan. Il PSG infatti avrebbe posto due condizioni prima di dare il via libera alla partenza del giocatore, ovvero trovare per prima cosa il sostituto dello svedese e secondo, ottenere un conguaglio, a differenza delle voci che circolavano, di un Ibrahimovic in partenza a costo 0.*



Vogliono solo creare un pò di suspense.
Secondo me stanno preparando il botto: Ibra, Martinez, Kongdobia e Mihailovich nella foto di presentazione in maglia rossonera.
Magari ci aggiungono pure Brahimi...


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

concordo con osvaldo..Secondo me per la prossima settimana lo show è servito.Magari non tutti e 3 perchè uno è in copa america.La presentazione rimandata di Miha mi fa propendere per questo motivo.Anche se forse è dovuta solo al fatto che galliani ha poco tempo ora...chissà..facciamoci un pò film


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan accelera per Ibrahimovic. Infatti ieri ci sono stati i primi contatti tra PSG e Galliani. Per il giocatore e' pronto un triennale da 6.5 milioni di euro.*


----------



## pazzomania (12 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan accelera per Ibrahimovic. Infatti ieri ci sono stati i primi contatti tra PSG e Galliani. Per il giocatore e' pronto un triennale da 6.5 milioni di euro.*



Dai.. poi Kondogbia - Hummels - Darmian, e le mie richieste saranno esaudite.


----------



## Marilson (12 Giugno 2015)

Galliani e' uno e i giocatori da prendere sono tanti, non si puo' certo stare a guardare. Si muovessero!


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan accelera per Ibrahimovic. Infatti ieri ci sono stati i primi contatti tra PSG e Galliani. Per il giocatore e' pronto un triennale da 6.5 milioni di euro.*


 Addirittura triennale? L anno scorso disse che era intenzionato a smettere entro un paio d anni


----------



## Dapone (12 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Addirittura triennale? L anno scorso disse che era intenzionato a smettere entro un paio d anni



e poi dirigente


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan accelera per Ibrahimovic. Infatti ieri ci sono stati i primi contatti tra PSG e Galliani. Per il giocatore e' pronto un triennale da 6.5 milioni di euro.*



Dai riportiamo a casa  .


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Giugno 2015)

Per non dimenticare!Torna a casa Re Zlatan


----------



## zlatan (12 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Per non dimenticare!Torna a casa Re Zlatan


Zlatan ti aspettiamo l'8 per consegnarti Fascia e maglietta numero 10...


----------



## cris (12 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Per non dimenticare!Torna a casa Re Zlatan




  

Quanto ho goduto.. peccato nel video non si veda l'uscita frignando del fesso sulla barella

Torna a Milano, mio eroe


----------



## zlatan (12 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Addirittura triennale? L anno scorso disse che era intenzionato a smettere entro un paio d anni



Si va bè Tuttosport....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

*Ibrahimovic direttamente dal ritiro della nazionale svedese: "La CL per me non è così importante. Preferisco giocare in un club che mi piace e dove mi diverto. Ora gioco per un club di CL e godo. Parlo con Galliani da quando ho lasciato il Milan, ma non vuol dire niente."*


----------



## Milo (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic direttamente dal ritiro della nazionale svedese: "La CL per me non è così importante. Preferisco giocare in un club che mi piace e dove mi diverto. Ora gioco per un club di CL e godo. Parlo con Galliani da quando ho lasciato il Milan, ma non vuol dire niente."*



non sono grandi frasi a nostro favore...


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> non sono grandi frasi a nostro favore...



Mica può dire voglio il Milan e solo il Milan, ha fatto capire che la mancanza della Champions per lui non è un problema.


----------

